# Westminster 2017!



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Did any of you catch this last night? I enjoy watching this because there are so many breeds I've only seen in pictures and/or online, so it's really cool to see them move. I always have my favorites (still want a Swissy, bad... wish they could get the lifespan boosted up - the guy last night certainly was gorgeous), but one thing I love about shows on TV is that it introduces me to breeds I'd otherwise not really think twice about. It is also a good pop quiz, to see if I can identify the breeds before they name them - I impressed myself, honestly... 

One of my favorites was the Clumber Spaniel. Not being a spaniel person in general, this isn't a breed that was on my radar. But he was just soooo handsome! That face! I fell in love with him! Now I want one. Haha!!

Which were your favorites?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I had to catch it online, but wasn't that Xeph with one of her GSDs there?

Always watch the Lagotto and swoon a bit. And the poodles, because I really love how they move! My boy prances but he never seems as graceful as the show dogs.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Not a single dog I was rooting for won anything. 

I can't believe a dog that can't walk at all gets as far as it did (Peke). That Bernese Mountain dog and Toller were gorgeous. I like Slick the Border Collie even though he's super fluffy. 

Rumor is gorgeous up front but I still have a hard time with sloping hocks. Better than the Peke at least. I'm a whiner this year.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Actually, I'm there with you. None of the dogs I liked won either. I also loved the Toller, as well as the Wirehaired Griffon, the Spinone, and even though I'm not really a fan of Goldens, that dog was simply gorgeous. That GWP was a looker too.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't have cable anymore and I didn't get to watch it, but I think Rumor is lovely! Since it's a big show that even non-dog people watch, I think it's a good example to the general public for getting them to stop going on and on about how American SL german shepherds are all "crippled" and "ruined" lol.


----------

